# Walk to night



## HOBIE (Jul 21, 2016)

Weather is perfect for getting out. Been to work & was so nice I had to


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jul 21, 2016)

Good for you.  Nothing wrong with a walk and as you say the weather is perfect for it.  I nearly always walk at least once (sometimes more) into our town centre for shopping at weekends - a 3 mile round trip - not a lot really and not that picturesque either but keeps me active.   Some people are that bone idle they won't walk from one end of their street to the other.


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 22, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> Good for you.  Nothing wrong with a walk and as you say the weather is perfect for it.  I nearly always walk at least once (sometimes more) into our town centre for shopping at weekends - a 3 mile round trip - not a lot really and not that picturesque either but keeps me active.   Some people are that bone idle they won't walk from one end of their street to the other.


Some people wont walk 10 steps to the paper shop  ( they want to park in the shop )


----------



## Northerner (Jul 22, 2016)

HOBIE said:


> Some people wont walk 10 steps to the paper shop  ( they want to park in the shop )


Sounds like my neighbour!


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 24, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Sounds like my neighbour!


That's people of today. Years ago people used to walk to work ,graft all day & walk home.   Now ?  They complain if the lift is bust.


----------

